# Hot and humid weather cigar smoking



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's been a hot a humid summer here in IL. I've found myself reaching for shorter smokes, Im having an aged AF petit corona now at 11:35pm and the real feel is 91 degrees and the humidity feels like at 1000%!!! I choose to smoke outdoors because I don't gave adequate ventilation indoors. This ice cold shiner summer bock sure compliments this cigar during this heat. Share your own drink/cigar combos for this type of weather.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I am a few hours north of you and have had similar conditions. Sometimes I just cowboy up and deal with the heat and smoke whatever I want.

When it's really unbearably hot, I go for a Moscow Mule and maybe a CAO Maduro robusto. It just feels right for some reason.

For those uninitiated, a Moscow Mule is vodka, the juice of half a lime, and ginger beer...preferably Goslings or Cock N Bull. The real key, and it just not the same without, is to pour it all over ice in a copper mug.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Space Ace said:


> I am a few hours north of you and have had similar conditions. Sometimes I just cowboy up and deal with the heat and smoke whatever I want.
> 
> When it's really unbearably hot, I go for a Moscow Mule and maybe a CAO Maduro robusto. It just feels right for some reason.
> 
> For those uninitiated, a Moscow Mule is vodka, the juice of half a lime, and ginger beer...preferably Goslings or Cock N Bull. The real key, and it just not the same without, is to pour it all over ice in a copper mug.


May have to try this one day. I just need a copper mug.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I have been looking at this RP Sungrown in my humidor...me and a buddy were out at Luckenbach Texas and Dance Hall, Best Dance Hall in Texas(no Willie and the boys weren't there) and there was a guy smoking some other RP....told him my son gave me the Sungrown for my birthday and he said it was too hot for that. It was 103 that day. I have no idea about the RH or real feel. What did he mean by it is too hot for the Sungrown. I have never had one...explain!!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I find the humidity to really affect the cigar's burn and flavor. Out here in SoCal, we don't have the crushing humidity you guys in the Midwest have, but at night (my favorite smoking time) the RH outside is in the 80's or above. My cigars have had a real crappy burn and a bitter taste to go with it.

Next week I'm going to North-Central Illinois to visit my parents. I vividly remember the muggy summer nights when I was growing up....Oh, the humidity!!!! I feel for you guys, for sure. At least I'll be able to score some decent pizza and Italian beef.:hungry:


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

If it is hot and humid outside, I am careful to select an easy open drawing cigar that will be able to handle those conditions. Padrons are easy draw stix, for example.
Just be sure to avoid firm or tight drawing cigars in humid weather, or you will suffer.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Fort Wayne Indiana has felt like a Louisana Swamp this year. Hot and Humid! I'm a Chicago transplant but this is crazy. We've only had 7 tenths of an inch of rain all month and this is spread over 10-15 little 20 minute rains.

Sadly if it is too hot, I don't smoke.

I enjoy any cigars with my Bourbon....


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kansas has been the same way as of late. If I can stand the temp, I'll go out in the evening and smoke on my deck. 

I've had good luck with the last two smokes I've done reviews on (Nub Habano 464 T vs Chinook IPA and Tatuaje Regios vs Black IPA, check my signature for the link if you're interested in the pics and reviews). 

Both of those smokes have been medium to open on the draw and stayed lit well despite the humidity. 

I've also tried to wait to see if the temp gets below 90. With a nice cold beer, I've found that I can adjust to the temp and do okay.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

When it's very humid, I can observe the burn degrade during the smoke, as the wrapper absorbs moisture. Dry-boxing can help retard the process but not stop it. I check weather.com and just don't smoke when it's very hot OR very humid.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Fort Wayne Indiana has felt like a Louisana Swamp this year.


I'm literally in the Louisiana swamp LOL.

I don't like it much....but I haven't found much of anything to help with it. Cold drinks help you feel cooler, sure...but they kinda numb your taste buds and detract from the enjoyment of the cigar. Find a shady spot and a chair and just deal with it.

To be honest, I prefer the oppressive heat to the bitter cold.

I have noticed that sometimes when it's 100+ and really high humidity, this can mess with the burn a bit, and tighten up the draw. I just keep my trusty Ronson and my draw tool close at hand.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Lately I have been dealing with the crazy weather here in the Bluegrass State by hiding in the shade with an ice-cold beer and and a nice stogey. But that doesn't always make things bearable! Unlike Clifford, I would rather brave the cold than sweat like a pig...LOL.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Where I'm from the weather here is horrible during this time of the year. For the next two month we got humidity and hot weather up to 107 range on average. I'm only able to smoke very late at night sometimes.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

gahdzila said:


> I'm literally in the Louisiana swamp LOL.
> 
> I don't like it much....but I haven't found much of anything to help with it. Cold drinks help you feel cooler, sure...but they kinda numb your taste buds and detract from the enjoyment of the cigar. Find a shady spot and a chair and just deal with it.
> 
> ...


That's funny! I went to New Orleans in Nov 2009. The temperature was great. We did a ghost tour and a Swamp ride on an airboat. I also went to that Cigar shop where they are making them right in front of you. I can't remember the name, but their brand was 'tres hermanos'. They were pretty good. I'll go back in a couple of years, but not in the summrt....


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

crburchett said:


> Lately I have been dealing with the crazy weather here in the Bluegrass State by hiding in the shade with an ice-cold beer and and a nice stogey. But that doesn't always make things bearable! Unlike Clifford, I would rather brave the cold than sweat like a pig...LOL.


I get the same thing here where I can't smoke outside for a couple of months...It's called January and February:biggrin:.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> That's funny! I went to New Orleans in Nov 2009. The temperature was great. We did a ghost tour and a Swamp ride on an airboat. I also went to that Cigar shop where they are making them right in front of you. I can't remember the name, but their brand was 'tres hermanos'. They were pretty good. I'll go back in a couple of years, but not in the summrt....


Cigar Factory New Orleans - For one of the best cigars you'll ever smoke!. I've got a box of Tres Hermanos in the cooler resting now :smoke:

I'm actually in North Louisiana, about 300 miles from New Orleans, but we go down a few times a year. Headed there tomorrow, in fact. I'm totally expecting to sweat my balls off LOL. Yeah, you're right, it's really nice there in the early spring and late fall.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, as I've read through this thread, it started me thinking. What about those cigar factory owners that spend time out in the fields looking at the tobacco, etc. Aren't places like Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, Cuba, etc. both hot and humid? I honestly don't know because I've never been there, but it seems reasonable that they're out there smoking their cigars in similar conditions to what we're experiencing here in the U.S.

Anyway, not sure where I was going with that.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

It's definitely reduced my smokin' time down here in Florida. I only smoke when I have the time and circumstances to be relaxed and comfortable. Well, when both the heat and the humidity are approaching 100, I am neither, and the best cig in the world isn't going to reverse that. Waste of a stick.


----------

